# Old photos



## Yongy (Apr 12, 2018)

I have hundreds, or more, family photos going back to the mid 1800s. Sadly many of them don't have any indication of who is featured.

I must have been the most photographed child in the universe. I was the eldest grandchild on both my mother and father's side of the family. I remember I was always having to pose for photos, not always with a good grace, I must admit.

I have just been looking at some of the photos and found one I had forgotten about, it is me wearing my cowgirl outfit when I was about six or seven. I loved that outfit.​


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2018)

I have several large plastic "packers" full of the family photo collection.....which I'm going to finish sorting through "one of these days" (I've been at it for years now).

I collected a large box of unidentified photos and sat my mother down one weekend and made her go through them.  Any photo of "Uncle George's first wife's cousin's daughter _I-can't-remember-what-her-name-was_" went immediately in the trash. If she could remember who the person was and IF it was a significant relative, it went back in the box with the info written on the back in pencil. 

One of these days....one of these days...I'm going to whittle it down to several hundred significant photos and get then scanned.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 12, 2018)

I's love to see some of these scans of old stuff


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

My Aunt Patsy...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

My big brother...long gone. My hero, my heart.:heart:


----------

